# Bois de arc conservation area??



## willardwoodsman13 (Apr 11, 2013)

Have looked in this area for three days with no luck. Anyone from this area with some advice?? This is my first year of hunting. Is it to early?


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

To early
next week


----------



## willardwoodsman13 (Apr 11, 2013)

Finally found 8 small greys today In Willard mo... Any other Springfield area members looking??


----------



## mrgta67 (Mar 9, 2013)

I didn't look yesterday, but as of Sunday I have found nothing north of Republic.


----------



## karstcon (Apr 16, 2013)

I looked yesterday in northeast Polk County...nothing yet


----------

